# Chinese Tallow stumps



## Red Bovine (Feb 22, 2010)

What in the h*ll kills these things? I've bored into them with drill bits and put the OTC stump killer in the holes and they're still growing.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got one that I can finally say is dead after almost 3 years of tryin to kill it with your above mentioned methods. Its finally getting soft enough around the edges for me to start breaking it up. Even though it took so long it still beats digging one up. That has to be the most stubborn tree there is.


----------



## Rusted Hook (Jul 24, 2006)

*Tallow Stumps*

If you have already cut the tree and it has scabbed over scrape the scab off until you get to fresh wood and pour Tordon on it. Tractor Supply carries it. Or pour straight Round up on it. It depends on how big the stump is. I have killed them with Round up, but you have to let it soak it up. When it gets dry take some Kingsford charcoal (with the fliud) and start them on fire and they will burn it clean under ground.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

try copper sulfate or the root stuff for septic lines


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

*Diesel fuel*

(QUOTE: If you have already cut the tree and it has scabbed over scrape the scab off until you get to fresh wood and pour Tordon on it. Tractor Supply carries it. Or pour straight Round up on it. )

--------

Glyphosate (Roundup) inhibits photosynthesis and won't affect stumps. Save your money and don't do that. It can be absorbed through the bark on small plants but typically for stumps it is ineffective.

Tordon will work, it's absorbed through the root system and on a fresh cut stump (cut within 8 hours) can be absorbed through the cambium layer. I have a Herbicide Applicators license and can purchase restricted products - I use a mixture of Remedy which is similar to Tordon, mixed with Diesel. IMO, straight diesel fuel is a cheap alternative. Peel a ring of fresh bark and pour a small amount of diesel on it.

good luck,
Louis


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

Living in East Texas where those sorry good for nothing trees grow like 3 feet a day. I tried cutting one, soaking rags in used oil and putting a plastic bag over all that and the frigging limbs grew through the bag. Solution found, hired a stump grinder and took that sucker about 3 feet under the ground. They are good for nothing. By the way, did you know that the gubermunt imported them over here during WW1, and yes from China as they were supposed to be a producer of oil to make gasoline out of. Some more good work by the feds.


----------



## rjs68 (Feb 28, 2009)

PLACE ROCK SALT IN THE HOLES YOU BORED, MY DAD ALWAYS HAD GOOD LUCK WITH THAT METHOD FOR TREES IN THE FENCELINE. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*works*

75% remedy 25% diesel. Works every time. Remedy at TSC


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Try some 24d from tsc i just did some smaller ones a few weeks back after cutting some of the limbs off just pour it or brush it on the cuts and wait.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Stump grinder!!


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*remedy and 2-4-D*



juan said:


> 75% remedy 25% diesel. Works every time. Remedy at TSC


or just remedy and 2-4-D mixed has killed everything I wanted to including the tallow trees


----------

